# SKC - Skycity Entertainment Group



## System (8 August 2010)

SkyCity Entertainment Group (SKC) operates gambling and entertainment complexes in Australia and New Zealand. SKC has casinos in Auckland, Hamilton, Queenstown, Adelaide and Darwin. They also operate a variety of restaurants, bars, hotels and convention centres. During Nov 2009 SKC entered into an agreement to sell their cinema business to Amalgamated Holdings Limited.

http://www.skycityentertainmentgroup.com


----------



## helpme (20 March 2016)

After reading this article below, I looked at the casino stocks SKC and CWN.

http://www.fool.com.au/2014/04/23/can-you-profit-from-australias-3-best-casino-stocks/

Usually, stocks in the same industry should be moving in the same direction. SKC is trading super up, CWN is trading down. Anyone knows why the difference? Actually, I am expecting SKC to be down as well. Elsewhere in the world, casino stocks are down due to China government clamping down on corruption.

Why is SKC so strong today when everyone else is not?


----------



## oldblue (21 March 2016)

There's been an unsubstantiated rumour doing the rounds to the effect that SKC might be the subject of a takeover bid. No evidence there that I can see but the old "buy the rumour" gets the shareprice going!


----------



## notting (21 October 2016)

You'd think they'd be jumping for joy after what happened to cwn's insanely naive strategy of laundering money for officials on the wrong side of Xi has played out it's terrifying hand.
Amazing that the Chinese even waited for a CWN top gun to be in the country when they did it so they could get him to.

What Chinese high roller would want to launder his money in any CWN Casino now?  It's the last place they would want to go. 
It was all just a little bit too easy a little bit too good to be true.  People *still* don't get China.

Meanwhile, all the other Casinos will be pulling out their non Chinese staff and burning all the evidence.
You'd think SKCs ambitious investments in Adelaide would be looking up (if anyone ever wanted to go there) as Australia is closer than Vagus and their not going to CWN!



> SKYCITY does not have an office in China or any China based employees, but does engage independent contractors in China who help manage customer relationships from time to time SKYCITY is confident (BS there are no laws that anyone can follow and be safe, it's designed so everyone is over a barrel) that its contractors comply with all relevant laws and regulations in China



 That's how you do it!!

But soft numbers today didn't go down well. The biggest one day plunge for 20 years for this stock.


----------



## Miner (21 October 2016)

I looked at recent statement with a financial performance figures on the south.
The market dived and probably it will be an opportunity for me to gamble on gambling share.
What I did like with SKC report that the board came on front foot than facing the ball on back foot (sorry folks who do not like Cricket) . SKC has been upfront to provide confidence to investors how they are different from CWN and how prudent their risk management. Adelaide $700 M is a big one but they hired competent people for that. They hired a senior manager.
What could be concerning along with profit plunge to loose two senior managers. Good thing however they will be with the company until Jan 2017 giving plenty opportunity for hand over.
I will be tempted to put some hard earned money if it further goes south by another 5 % on Monday / Tuesday and until then on side line.
Do not hold yet but got interested.


----------



## skc (21 October 2016)

notting said:


> You'd think they'd be jumping for joy after what happened to cwn's insanely naive strategy of laundering money for officials on the wrong side of Xi has played out it's terrifying hand.
> Amazing that the Chinese even waited for a CWN top gun to be in the country when they did it so they could get him to.
> 
> What Chinese high roller would want to launder his money in any CWN Casino now?  It's the last place they would want to go.
> ...




Very interesting. You are quite correct that it's no coincidence that the Chinese waited for one of CWN's big gun to be in the country before making the move. It's not something that's picked up in the media.

Based on SKC's update today, I think the Chinese insiders already know something is on the boil at the authorities. Now just wait for SGR to come clean on their recent trading with Friday's AGM.

I think there's a very good chance that they will see soft trading for Q1, plus VIP falling off a cliff since last week.


----------



## kid hustlr (24 June 2018)

Starting to look a little bullish here. I have limited knowledge on the fundamentals however the fact that both CWN and ALL are also looking strong is promising for the stock.

(Might just be a weak AUD play I honestly don't know)


----------



## Trav. (29 May 2020)

With the reopening of their facilities on the 14/5 you could expect a nice recovery from here.


----------



## finicky (8 June 2022)

The chart of Sky City looks like it is at a level of decision to me and therefore an avoid until a direction is clear. But a comment in the article that the group is ex-CAPEX stood out. Also that it is included in this list of semi monopolistic companies. It is certainly worth more than the current price should it return to its pre Covid profitability and it plainly has an excuse for the recent falls in earnings.

*Monopolies are less of a gamble

SkyCity Entertainment (ASX: SKC)* has monopoly positions in both Auckland and Adelaide. Together more than NZ$1 billion has been invested in the venues, and the group is essentially ex-CAPEX. The catalyst for realising that value in the share price should simply be getting the clear air to trade after two years of intermittent lockdowns.



> We are conscious of the regulatory scrutiny on the sector - it comes with the monopoly position - but what stands them apart from the problems that exist with Crown (ASX: CRN) and Star (ASX: SGR) casinos is that they have a much smaller exposure to international VIP customers.




Revenues are down 50% due to lockdowns, making it a prime candidate to benefit from the world reopening, and it has been quick to bounce back from each hiatus. These irreplicable property assets are also likely to attract the attention of private equity and super funds in the same way that Sydney Airport, Ramsay and Crown have.
In addition to SkyCity, we think investors could also look at *Transurban*, *Carsales*, *Aurizon*, and *APA Group*.









						The hidden monster monopolies of the ASX
					

While not technically illegal in Australia, monopolies have always been a touchy subject for regulators. The prospect of "anti-competitive" behaviour is constantly debated and has resulted in the ACCC blocking some massive mergers in recent times, including:  BP acquiring Woolworth's $1.8...




					www.livewiremarkets.com


----------

